# American standard "double vision"



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Two flappers. Two flush valves. Two tank/bowl gaskets. 




















Apparently the red one goes to the bowl jet and the black one goes to the rim jet. It has a pretty fast swirl.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting. What is the idea behind it? Is it to clean the bowl better or maybe better flushing power?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They must have hired Kohler's engineers. Future looks bright for the service Plumbers.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

One for yellow and one for brown?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Typical American engineering......make something that would work great with 10 parts into a 100 part nightmare....but down the road..$$ for service calls...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a VorMax, good luck with those.
http://www.americanstandard-us.com/vormax/#flushing-action


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a single flush system. 1.28GPF.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

The Dane said:


> Interesting. What is the idea behind it? Is it to clean the bowl better or maybe better flushing power?


I think the idea is to sell more parts and the newest greatest toilet.:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Interesting. What is the idea behind it? Is it to clean the bowl better or maybe better flushing power?


Maybe they're just trying to make something people will actually buy. I have removed more newer AS toilets in the past 5 years than all other brands combined.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Insert Foreigner reference, then tell you that looks like a few service calls waiting to happen. God bless the engineers at American Standard design concepts.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

So do both flappers open per flush. Or are they individual for 1 or 2


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> So do both flappers open per flush. Or are they individual for 1 or 2



The trip lever lifts both flappers at the same time with no option for individual operation. The red one has a weird latch deal that seems to grab the lip of the flush valve seat when it drops. The linkage on the trip lever pulls that latch and lifts the flapper. It's so convoluted. WTH IS WRONG WITH A FLIPPING FLAPPER??


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

I remember taking a red korky and getting a toilet to nearly flush twice. I wonder if the flappers can be rigged the same. I am not a fan of 1.28 gal flush.


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

This was in a kohler one piece i installed yesterday.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you take a video of the flush


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Did you take a video of the flush


I saw the flush last evening ... funny though lots of toilets -- different markets, non called vision -- so back to the OP, the photo of the bottom of the tank does look like eye glasses over a nose hence the word vision.
The flush should eliminate all skid marks. Also I found that the rim does not have rim holes. As to service and installation I vividly remember "vent away" and I will never forgive them for the wide spread on the toilet seat bolts that were inside the tank what was that Luxore?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

"Vent away"- definition; the engineering challenge consisting of how much crap you can cram into one tank. 
I've renamed them"Throw away"


----------

